# My first coil!



## WHITELABEL (25/10/14)

28g at 2 mm, came out at 1.4 ohms. Vaped pretty good, now I just need to figure out how to do it without drinking or spilling any juice!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## free3dom (25/10/14)

Well done...that is a good looking coil

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (25/10/14)

That's neat and tight. Very pro first could very well done 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## steve (25/10/14)

Awesome . first coil really is a great achievement and you did a fantastic job

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (25/10/14)

its a fantastic feeling to see vapor coming of your first coil. well done

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rellik (25/10/14)

Yeah, looking good and it's a great feeling vaping your very own coil. Well done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (25/10/14)

great looking coil dude

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (25/10/14)

Way to go.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/10/14)

Good looking coil for your first one!
Well done

Amazing how so many first coils are posted after midnight

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/10/14)

Thats an amazing looking first coil man, really really good going

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/10/14)

There is something very special about vaping on your very first self made coil! I'm sure you felt that and there will be many more in your future @Gambit! Congrats on making the really important step in your journey... from now the game changes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (25/10/14)

Good looking coil @Gambit

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/10/14)

Very nice coil @Gambit, and your wicking looks good too, well done

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/10/14)

Gambit said:


> 28g at 2 mm, came out at 1.4 ohms. Vaped pretty good, now I just need to figure out how to do it without drinking or spilling any juice!


Thats a textbook example of a kayfun/russian coil and wick. 

Don't worry I've been doing this for a while and still drink a few odd drops of juice. Spillage comes with the territory. 
Enjoy bud.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHeunis (26/10/14)

Gambit said:


> 28g at 2 mm, came out at 1.4 ohms. Vaped pretty good, now I just need to figure out how to do it without drinking or spilling any juice!



Nr 1 thing I would do about the leaking/spitting, is to lift the coil up another 1mm or so. Don't lift her too high, unless you like really intense warm vapes...

But lifting another 1mm is imo the best thing you could try without redoing anything.
Just loosen the screw on one of the legs SLIGHTLY and lift the coil lightly with a needle or other small thinger.

I just recoiled my double-barrel Russian build tonight and had some leaking and spitting myself, but solved it by lifting those little suckers just a bit higher.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (26/10/14)

WHeunis said:


> Nr 1 thing I would do about the leaking/spitting, is to lift the coil up another 1mm or so. Don't lift her too high, unless you like really intense warm vapes...
> 
> But lifting another 1mm is imo the best thing you could try without redoing anything.
> Just loosen the screw on one of the legs SLIGHTLY and lift the coil lightly with a needle or other small thinger.
> ...


Cool thanks, I'll give that a try.


----------



## Moshe (26/10/14)

Gambit said:


> 28g at 2 mm, came out at 1.4 ohms. Vaped pretty good, now I just need to figure out how to do it without drinking or spilling any juice!



Well done @Gambit, looks great.

What you got it on?

Maybe look at a Magma next, nice deep drip well and I haven't sucked up a drop yet.


----------



## WHITELABEL (26/10/14)

Moshe said:


> Well done @Gambit, looks great.
> 
> What you got it on?
> 
> Maybe look at a Magma next, nice deep drip well and I haven't sucked up a drop yet.


Kayfun 3.1 hits and tastes awesome. Managed to fix the leaking problem by getting myself a syringe and using the fill port, but I'm still getting some juice coming through the drip tip for some reason when I drag on it. Other than that I'm loving it. 

Got myself a 3d dripper, but not having much luck with it. I've put about 5 different single coils in, tried horizontal and vertical at different resistances, but they just don't taste good, getting kind of a metallic coil taste. Ordered myself a magma which should arrive in the next couple days, so hopefully have better luck with that.


----------



## Rowan Francis (26/10/14)

Mr @Gambit. Brilliant first effort, might I suggest a smidge more cotton on the base where the joose comes up to meet the wick. The joose looks like it's able to get to the air hole without the wick and will then semi flood and give you joose mouth until the level of the joose drops below the level of the air hole. 
The metallic taste you are getting on the 3d is probably leftover oil and filings in he 3d. Remember take it completely apart and scrub everything. When re assembling lube the spring and cup and o ring with vg or the joose you are about to use. I resorted to boiling my 3d when I got her. Then make up a 1 ohm single and put it in vertical. Wick should be just enough to sit in the joose cup and stuck up joose.


----------



## Moshe (26/10/14)

Gambit said:


> Kayfun 3.1 hits and tastes awesome. Managed to fix the leaking problem by getting myself a syringe and using the fill port, but I'm still getting some juice coming through the drip tip for some reason when I drag on it. Other than that I'm loving it.
> 
> Got myself a 3d dripper, but not having much luck with it. I've put about 5 different single coils in, tried horizontal and vertical at different resistances, but they just don't taste good, getting kind of a metallic coil taste. Ordered myself a magma which should arrive in the next couple days, so hopefully have better luck with that.



Glad you sorted out the leaking problem.

Give your coils some time to wear in and the metallic taste should subside after a few good burns, also give your wick time to saturate before you hit it for the first time.

Just finished my first dual coil that works for me.

28g came out at 1.3ohms (was aiming for 1.1).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (26/10/14)

@Moshe . Have a look . Try taking out some wick there ..


----------



## Moshe (26/10/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> @Moshe . Have a look . Try taking out some wick there ..



Thanks, I'll give that a try but I really like how stable the Magma is with lots of wick, no spillage through the air holes, plus it holds tons of juice.

Any specific reason you use so little?
Do you find it works better that way?


----------



## Rowan Francis (26/10/14)

I find that the joose that I fill it with gets used not stolen by the wick. That picture was a few seconds ago when I needed to refil after vaping for 15 min. With more wick I found I was refilling more often and half of the joose was still in the wick but I could taste it getting dry.
The wick goes all the way to the base and it picks up every last drop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moshe (26/10/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> I find that the joose that I fill it with gets used not stolen by the wick. That picture was a few seconds ago when I needed to refil after vaping for 15 min. With more wick I found I was refilling more often and half of the joose was still in the wick but I could taste it getting dry.



Cool.

Done, my next build will be with far less wick.

Thanks.


----------



## Rowan Francis (26/10/14)

Tell me how it works out..


----------



## WHITELABEL (27/10/14)

@Rowan Francis you rock dude! Single vertical coil at 1.1 ohms and a good scrubbing sorted my 3d. This thing is hitting like a beast, huge clouds of delicious vape

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (27/10/14)

Gambit said:


> @Rowan Francis you rock dude! Single vertical coil at 1.1 ohms and a good scrubbing sorted my 3d. This thing is hitting like a beast, huge clouds of delicious vape


Good stuff chap. Glad it's sorted. Best thing about this forum, ask cos somebody has probably been there already and can give you some pointers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (31/10/14)

Twisted 28g, 1mm ID, Chimney coil on Kayfun lite. Came out at 0.9 ohms. Vaped okay, not as good as the single coil. Taste and flavour was muted and it made the atty hot really quickly. At least there was no gurgling or leaking. Think I'm getting the hang of the top filling thing now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (31/10/14)

Gambit said:


> Twisted 28g, 1mm ID, Chimney coil on Kayfun lite. Came out at 0.9 ohms. Vaped okay, not as good as the single coil. Taste and flavour was muted and it made the atty hot really quickly. At least there was no gurgling or leaking. Think I'm getting the hang of the top filling thing now.


Very neat! Nicely done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

Gambit said:


> Twisted 28g, 1mm ID, Chimney coil on Kayfun lite. Came out at 0.9 ohms. Vaped okay, not as good as the single coil. Taste and flavour was muted and it made the atty hot really quickly. At least there was no gurgling or leaking. Think I'm getting the hang of the top filling thing now.


First coil a week ago...and now look at that. Double quick learner. Great coiling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (1/11/14)

Andre said:


> First coil a week ago...and now look at that. Double quick learner. Great coiling.


Thanks dude  Having so much fun making coils I barely have any chance to vape on any of them before I'm switching it out for the next one.


----------



## Marzuq (1/11/14)

Gambit said:


> Twisted 28g, 1mm ID, Chimney coil on Kayfun lite. Came out at 0.9 ohms. Vaped okay, not as good as the single coil. Taste and flavour was muted and it made the atty hot really quickly. At least there was no gurgling or leaking. Think I'm getting the hang of the top filling thing now.




Coil looks good. I. Tired the same setup in my Kayfun when I first got it and mine didn't look half as neat


----------

